# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  BST class

## YourSurrogateGod

This is a simple template class that I've made. It's a binary search tree, you can delete values from it and insert data into it. You can also rebalance the tree (there's a nifty algorithm there  :Wink:  .)

It's nothing special, but I had fun making this little program and it might help others understand things such as pointers, binary search trees and simple algorithms.

----------

